# Calcium for clexane



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
I'm supposed to take 1000mg a day calcium whilst on clexane - I've struggled to find any calcium without other minerals and vits, but have bought 'solgar chelated calcium as bisglyncinate, carbonate' - 3 tabs for 500mg, I then noticed that my prenatal multivit has 650mg 'calcium as carbonate citrate'. Am I right in thinking I should add these two doses together, i.e. just add 2 of the calcium tabs at c. 333mg to my multivit? Also does it matter about the course of calcium? I'm probably being a bit dim about this! 
Am I right in thinking I need to keep aspirin away from calcium?
Big thanks for your advice, jen-v


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What prenatal product are you taking and which country are you in?

The doctor could prescribe some calcium carbonate tablets for you.

As far as I know aspirin does not interact with calcium. It is not listed in the British National Formulary as an issue.


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in the UK, taking solgar prenatal nutrients (on 2ww at the moment) - consultant just said to buy some calcium tablets over the counter. Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It sounds from what you have stated that your plan is a reasonable way of getting 1000mg calcium.


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks!


----------

